# Hutch



## irishlops (Dec 1, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LARGE-Poultry...UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BIEW%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=11&ps=63

what do you guys think?
Will it do 2 dwarf lop ears?
Thanks


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 1, 2009)

I like it Make sure you reenforce it so nothing can get in. 

Storm is a indoor bun. But if he was a outdoor i would love to have that for him


----------



## irishlops (Dec 2, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I like it Make sure you reenforce it so nothing can get in.
> 
> Storm is a indoor bun. But if he was a outdoor i would love to have that for him


And nothing can get out 
Thank you I hope my buns love the new christmas present.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 2, 2009)

It's *gorgeous* and I'm sure they will love it! :highfive:


----------



## sbaxter (Dec 2, 2009)

We have aimilair one for warmer days on our patio am very happy with it but not when George decides to sit in the lower height end as he knows i struggle to catch him


----------



## irishlops (Dec 2, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> It's *gorgeous* and I'm sure they will love it! :highfive:


Thank you, I hope they will like it as well.
 I hope I can keep it looking great.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 2, 2009)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> We have aimilair one for warmer days on our patio am very happy with it but not when George decides to sit in the lower height end as he knows i struggle to catch him


I bet my two will learn that trick with in a few hours 
As long as I pack it with hay in the bedroom, tehy will be warm I hope


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 3, 2009)

I Want pictures when you get it with 2 bunnies in it.


----------



## sbaxter (Dec 4, 2009)

Elena i`m on the hunt for a box to lay on it`s side to push into the restricted height end then i slide him out in it! hey pesto! Score human 1 bunny 0 LOL:biggrin2:

Mine is the 1 on Ebay with the flat roof came from "Elbec garden building" must say went together in half an hour! no lie !!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 5, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I Want pictures when you get it with 2 bunnies in it.


Ha t stll needs to get here, then bult up, then hayed and food put n and the huse rules naled on.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it's really cool 
I've seen those before at my pet shop, but since they are made for chickens there are stuff like perches and a nest box in it. I think you can take out the perches and I think the nest box should be ok. They'll love it!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 5, 2009)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> Elena i`m on the hunt for a box to lay on it`s side to push into the restricted height end then i slide him out in it! hey pesto! Score human 1 bunny 0 LOL:biggrin2:
> 
> Mine is the 1 on Ebay with the flat roof came from "Elbec garden building" must say went together in half an hour! no lie!


 cant understand your post, could your rephrase t?
Thanks


----------



## irishlops (Dec 5, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I think it's really cool
> I've seen those before at my pet shop, but since they are made for chickens there are stuff like perches and a nest box in it. I think you can take out the perches and I think the nest box should be ok. They'll love it!


Ahh.. Its sad for chickens and rabbts.
I will remove all but one perche, as can dangle a hangng treat on t for them.


----------



## sbaxter (Dec 5, 2009)

i mean if a plastic box was placed on it`s side and slid to the back then instead of me pulling every muscle trying to get him out i could pull out the box with him in it,sorry is hard to explain.

yeh i too removed the perch but its not that high probably just a few inches off the floor level ,but you could adapt it and move it much higher,it`s super for buns and chickens ,but becareful they can`t dig out or something dig in if on grass or soil,can`t post pics have spent hrs trying or i`d show you mine


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2009)

These are awesome accommodations. Lucky bunnies Elena!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 6, 2009)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> i mean if a plastic box was placed on it`s side and slid to the back then instead of me pulling every muscle trying to get him out i could pull out the box with him in it,sorry is hard to explain.
> 
> yeh i too removed the perch but its not that high probably just a few inches off the floor level ,but you could adapt it and move it much higher,it`s super for buns and chickens ,but becareful they can`t dig out or something dig in if on grass or soil,can`t post pics have spent hrs trying or i`d show you mine



I think I understand, but its early in th morning.
MMMhh, I think once I get it I will find out myself very soon and ill also try to get pictures


----------



## irishlops (Dec 6, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> These are awesome accommodations. Lucky bunnies Elena!


Thankyou very much tracy, I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## BethM (Dec 6, 2009)

That's an awesome hutch!


----------



## Sabine (Dec 6, 2009)

I got a very similar one on eBay and it arrived two weeks ago. Mine has a flat roof though and I also got a very reasonable rain cover for it.
I'd say your buns will like it.
P.S. If it is from the same manufacturer as mine I'd recommend adding another coat of weatherproofing varnish.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 7, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> That's an awesome hutch!


Thank you


----------



## irishlops (Dec 7, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I got a very similar one on eBay and it arrived two weeks ago. Mine has a flat roof though and I also got a very reasonable rain cover for it.
> I'd say your buns will like it.
> P.S. If it is from the same manufacturer as mine I'd recommend adding another coat of weatherproofing varnish.


great
I have weatgher proof stuff in the shead aswell anyway. Thanks for the head up


----------



## sbaxter (Dec 8, 2009)

And i nailed thick plastic (the type with studs on one side used to protect carpets)on the back and one exposed side over lapping it at the top so nailed it drapped over the top before we screwed down the roof and it keeps the run area really dry even in downpours of rain,but it is pushed right up to a brick wall,highly recommend


----------



## irishlops (Dec 8, 2009)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> And i nailed thick plastic (the type with studs on one side used to protect carpets)on the back and one exposed side over lapping it at the top so nailed it drapped over the top before we screwed down the roof and it keeps the run area really dry even in downpours of rain,but it is pushed right up to a brick wall,highly recommend


Mine is going to be psuhed agains a fence. 
hmm, ill use a tarpulin, like the one i use now.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 19, 2009)

Its arrived, im putting it up tomorrow, ill take pics


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2009)

*Can't wait.*

*irishlops wrote: *


> Its arrived, im putting it up tomorrow, ill take pics


----------



## irishlops (Dec 19, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Can't wait.*
> 
> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> ...


neither can I!inkbouce:


----------

